# V-Cube 5 advice / help / improve thread



## byu (Jan 26, 2009)

Questions about V-Cube 5:

How much is shipping to USA?
How often does it pop?
What is the color scheme?
Would you reccommend me getting a V-Cube 5 or some other brand?


----------



## edwardtimliu (Jan 26, 2009)

The v5 has a unique kind of "pop", it happens quite often for me when i first got it, and it took about 15 seconds to restore.
but after playing it for a while (2 months), i don't know if my accuracy increased or the cube improved, but it "pops" less and if it does, it takes less to restore.
the color scheme is yellow/white orange/red blue/green like the on you get on you're storebought cube. (on the white v5, the white side is black, on the black one, it stays white)
I recommend getting the white v5, IMO it doesnt get as loose as the black one. But it really depends on your personal preference.


----------



## Odin (Jan 26, 2009)

i got a ES becuse it was cheaper for me


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 26, 2009)

Shipping is about $14-17.

It doesn't pop that much. I highly recommend it over Rubik's and Eastsheen.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

How big is it compared to Rubik's or Eastsheen?


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2009)

1. Shipping to USA can be found on the website.
2. Never. Although it has some lockups which require you to take pieces out to fix it http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=83&d=1222124300
3.Regular BOY scheme - however white is replaced with black on the white v5
4. Definitely get the v5.


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 26, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> How big is it compared to Rubik's or Eastsheen?



In between:

ES< V-Cube< Rubik's


----------



## edwardtimliu (Jan 26, 2009)

i'm pretty sure the rubik's 4x4 is the same size as the v5


----------



## TMOY (Jan 26, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2. Never. Although it has some lockups which require you to take pieces out to fix it


I get wings pops on mine quite often.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jan 26, 2009)

edwardtimliu said:


> i'm pretty sure the rubik's 4x4 is the same size as the v5



The v5 is a hair smaller, about a millimeter. 

I can't imagine that'd make a difference to anyone, but I have both so I thought I'd point it out.


----------



## GalPro (Jan 26, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How big is it compared to Rubik's or Eastsheen?
> ...



I don't really think the Rubik's 5x5 is the best


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jan 26, 2009)

GalPro said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



It is just the size they are talking about


----------



## GalPro (Jan 30, 2009)

oh...sorry


----------



## Tox|k (Mar 30, 2009)

*V-Cube tension*

Just wondering if there's a way to adjust the tension of V-Cube 5. There's screws under the centre caps, but they don't seem to do anything. I gave one ~10 turns and it didn't do anything (at least nothing noticeable).


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 30, 2009)

Rivets. They don't have teeth like screws. They will never change the tension no matter how much you turn them.


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 30, 2009)

they are rivets, turnin them does nothing


----------



## Tox|k (Mar 30, 2009)

rats.
I take it there's no easy way to adjust tension then? is there a hard way?


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 30, 2009)

Tox|k said:


> rats.
> I take it there's no easy way to adjust tension then? is there a hard way?


=] I like the way you think. I'd have to think you'd need to replace the rivets with screws and crap. Probably not worth it.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 30, 2009)

You would also need to make your own core (unless v-cores are the same size as 3x3 cores).


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 30, 2009)

My V7 loosened up a bit after several thousand twists to wear it in.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 30, 2009)

maybe u could develope your own core using a 3d printer thingy... prob not worth it though...


----------



## jcuber (Mar 30, 2009)

If you think your v-5 is bad, break it in for a few weeks and it will be alot better, and keep getting better as you use it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 30, 2009)

jcuber said:


> If you think your v-5 is bad...



If you think your v-5 is bad, you are wrong.

I think it'd be kind of cool to have the only screw-spring V-5. I'll take a look and see if I can come up with a mod.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 30, 2009)

His V5 could be too loose and he wants to tighten it up.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 31, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I think it'd be kind of cool to have the only screw-spring V-5.




Already exists. The WR was set with it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 31, 2009)

How to loosen your V-5: solve, lube.

How to tighten your V-5: buy a new one, trade cores.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 31, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I think it'd be kind of cool to have the only *adjustable* screw-spring V-5.



FTFY.
(Fixed that for you)


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 31, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it'd be kind of cool to have the only *adjustable* screw-spring V-5.
> ...




Also exists. The WR was set with it.


----------



## jcuber (Mar 31, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Erik's v-5 prototype is adjustable?


----------



## lalalala (Mar 31, 2009)

jcuber said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Unknown.soul said:
> ...



If that is true i think that the v-cube company would/can make so much more money.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 31, 2009)

jcuber said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Unknown.soul said:
> ...



I meant the average WR. whoops.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 31, 2009)

Are there specs on the mechanism for that? If those could be mass produced, maybe just as a thing for hard core speedcubers, that would be amazing. Or maybe just a different core that you could switch out?


----------



## jcuber (Mar 31, 2009)

So Dan's v-5 is adjustable?


----------



## Tox|k (Apr 1, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> His V5 could be too loose and he wants to tighten it up.



Nah, I want to loosen it. I prefer pretty loose cubes. I just got my V5 a few days ago and have only done a few dozen solves on it. I just really want it looser.

Maybe I'll email verdes and see if I can get just some cores + hardware so I can experiment.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 2, 2009)

They don't sell adjustable cores, just play with it for a few weeks and it will loosen up.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey,
I got my V-cube 5 early January of 2009 and I have broke it in and I tried Memyselfandpi's mod, that didn't help. I tried lubing it, didn't work. I even got a friend who is into modding puzzles to help me and after another attempt a Memyselfandpi's mod it still is relatively slow. I am not saying that Memyselpandpi's mod has a flaw I really just don't know what to do. Can you help?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 7, 2009)

so your complaint that it's slow? how about lubricating it?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 7, 2009)

Just keep solving it again and again and again 

If you have a white cube, then it takes a while to get it smooth, I received my cube for Christmas and it still isn't that smooth.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 7, 2009)

My V cube black from Christmas is insanely smooth. Just solve it a lot.


----------



## joey (Aug 7, 2009)

Hm.. Maybe you mean YOU'RE still slow?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 7, 2009)

V5 needs a mod????


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 7, 2009)

you never said what was wrong with it.


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Aug 7, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> V5 needs a mod????



I just thought the same. I didn't even lubricate my V5 and it is much faster than my Rubik's 5x5.


----------



## Dankeeen (Aug 7, 2009)

Markus Pirzer said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > V5 needs a mod????
> ...



if you sand down some of the bumps on the corner pieces, you'll get rid of som clicky fell from the outer layers

(bad english)


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 7, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> you never said what was wrong with it.


That's the Point. I don't know what is wrong with it. I tried Lubricating it and it still is the same after I lube it. I posted this thread because it was getting to a point where it hurts my wrists after I solve it and I thought you guys could help.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 7, 2009)

wrbcube4 said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > you never said what was wrong with it.
> ...



if it doesn't turn good it isn't broken in yet. even with any lubricant v5s are very fast.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, I'll break it in more.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 7, 2009)

Is it tight? Or could it be that there is a long hair or something caught inside?

My black V5,6,7 cubes were loose when they arrived. My white ones are needing hundreds of hours of twisting to loosen up. I couldn't wait to solve the white cubes so I lubed them (with silicone shock oil) not too long after they arrived. But lubing them reduced the friction, which is why it is taking so long to break them in.

As I watch TV, I grind faces and slices back and forth over and over, wherever it feels tight. I stop when my wrists begin to hurt, then repeat later.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 8, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Is it tight? Or could it be that there is a long hair or something caught inside?
> 
> My black V5,6,7 cubes were loose when they arrived. My white ones are needing hundreds of hours of twisting to loosen up. I couldn't wait to solve the white cubes so I lubed them (with silicone shock oil) not too long after they arrived. But lubing them reduced the friction, which is why it is taking so long to break them in.
> 
> As I watch TV, I grind faces and slices back and forth over and over, wherever it feels tight. I stop when my wrists begin to hurt, then repeat later.



Awesome advice. Thanks.


----------



## Reedmaker (Jan 10, 2010)

*V cube 5 problem*

Hello,
I am very new a this and this is my first topic, so I apologize in advance for any mistake I might make. Last month I got a V cube 5 and a V cube 7, and learned how to solve both of them. I know that V cubes require breaking in, and through many solves my 7x7 now works great. However, even though I have used it much more, my 5x5 has barely improved at all. I've tried everything that I could think of, breaking in exercises, lubing, and have gotten no result. In fact the lubing has made it much worse, and it is impossible to do finger tricks, and very hard to move. Is there any way that I can loosen the springs? 
Thanks


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 10, 2010)

Apart from buying a KO cube, no. (People discourage this. d: )

Just keep practicing, it takes a while.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 10, 2010)

What exactly are you doing to it?


----------



## mroth (Jan 10, 2010)

It's impossible to loosen the springs, because the v5 doesn't use screws but rivets. There's a mod to make an adjustable core here, but it's not that easy I believe.
You could also try this mod (it removes the clicky feeling from the outer layers and it made my v5 smoother and also a bit looser):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAZOFqqD00I

anyway, the cube should not get worse after lubricating, what did you use? Jigaloo will make it hard to turn for a minute or so after lubing but then it should get much better.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 10, 2010)

Beacuse of the rivets, is it a kind of luck/unluck how good V5-cube you will get?! (Like the storebought 3x3x3)


----------



## cooldayr (Jan 10, 2010)

you can do the MM&P mod

it worked wonders for mine


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like Reid Flasinski's 5x5...That thing was hell to turn lol.


----------



## Meep (Jan 10, 2010)

The best way is to just keep playing with it =P If it's still not broken in after 1 month, then 1 month isn't long enough~ It depends how roughly you turn and such too.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 10, 2010)

what did you lube it with? that could be the problem


----------



## HALLU (Feb 21, 2010)

*V-Cube 5 center caps removal?*

I have a white and a black V-Cube 5.. I want to use the white core for my black cube, with the black center caps for it  How do I get the center caps off? It seems like they're glued.. What do you suggest?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 21, 2010)

Some type of sharp instrument like a knife, wedged under the cap works great.

A sort of side to side motion, can also help take the caps off.


----------



## HALLU (Feb 21, 2010)

I got it off! Thank you


----------



## DT546 (Feb 21, 2010)

once the caps are off do they stay on when you put them back on


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 21, 2010)

ya i dont think mine are glued and if they are they arent glued good because i can take my blue centre cap off easily when its disassembled but it never comes of in solves


----------



## HALLU (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay guyes.. I've managed to get 3 caps off with an exacto knife but the rest just won't come off! I've had the exacto knife under the cap al the way round, but it just still doesn't come off.. What do you suggest?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2010)

The three you did get off: how far down/inside did the glue reach? That might give you hints for the remaining three.


----------



## ariasamie (May 17, 2010)

*What is your idea and experience about lubricating V-Cubes?*

I didn't find anything useful by searching the threads.
I haven't bought a v-cube yet. but I want to know what do you use to lube it. I heard from one guy that the v-cubes are so smooth that they don't need to be lubed. is that true?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 17, 2010)

Lubing it doesn't hurt. Go ahead. Jigaloo or CRC Heavy Duty Silicone. I think shock oil can do too.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 17, 2010)

I lubed my v-cube 5 and 6 with "Cyclo" Silicone Spray
the thing is, don't disassemble the cube partly and spray inside, this (for me) makes them worst, instead, disassemble the entire cube and spray all the pieces, and let them to fully dry.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 17, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> ... disassemble the entire cube and spray all the pieces, and let them to fully dry.


+1


----------



## 4Chan (May 17, 2010)

I've found that Jigaloo is superior to CRC when it comes to V Cubes.

Shock oil is okay, but for me, I found that it slowed down my cube more than I liked. (But then again, I may have applied too much.)


----------



## Tim Major (May 17, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> I lubed my v-cube 5 and 6 with "Cyclo" Silicone Spray
> the thing is, *don't disassemble the cube partly and spray inside, this (for me) makes them worst,* instead, disassemble the entire cube and spray all the pieces, and let them to fully dry.


I think it's just the lube you use. I lubed my V5 with a generic brand silicone spray, and it went horrible, disassembled, cleaned, reassembled, used someone's CRC at a meetup with only partial disassembly and it's now godly.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> HASH-CUBE said:
> 
> 
> > I lubed my v-cube 5 and 6 with "Cyclo" Silicone Spray
> ...



Where can you get CRC ?


----------



## Thomas09 (May 17, 2010)

Luigimamo said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > HASH-CUBE said:
> ...


I got mine from Bunnings Warehouse.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 17, 2010)

Jigaloo + breaking in = <3


----------



## Dionz (May 17, 2010)

I've cleaned out my v6, sprayed some silicon in it and you now what?

it did nothing..:fp


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (May 17, 2010)

Well first thing, V-Cubes come prelubricated. But I've liked Jig-A-Loo much better. So take a few pieces out & see if there is a oily substance in the cube. If so, take the cube apart & wipe off all the the pieces with a paper towel, & reassemble. Then take a few pieces out & spray in Jig-A-Loo in several places.

I agree 4Chan. When I used CRC, I found it was better to take the whole cube apart & spray the pieces individually. Otherwise, the cube would get rather stiff when I sprayed it in assembled, because it couldn't evaporate.


----------



## riffz (May 18, 2010)

I believe Dan Cohen (WR holder for 5x5, 6x6, 7x7) uses Jig-a-loo on his V-cubes. At least that's what he said in some other thread a while back. You definitely don't want to disassemble and spray with Jig-a-loo though.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 18, 2010)

sock lube method<3


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2010)

I recommend lubing your V-cubes. I would not recommend wasting your time taking it apart and putting it back together. Just take out an edge and spray some in there. I use CRC, but apparently jig-a-loo is where it's at in North America.


----------



## Hays (May 18, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Well first thing, V-Cubes come prelubricated.



Not always, one of my 5x5's didn't come lubed.



Me Myself & Pi said:


> Otherwise, the cube would get rather stiff when I sprayed it in assembled, because it couldn't evaporate.



Having wet lube inside your cube doesn't necessarily make it stiff, my best 5x5 is wet. However, all of my other cubes are dry. 



riffz said:


> I believe Dan Cohen (WR holder for 5x5, 6x6, 7x7) uses Jig-a-loo on his V-cubes. At least that's what he said in some other thread a while back. You definitely don't want to disassemble and spray with Jig-a-loo though.



Disassembling and spraying definetaly works with V-cubes (thats what I do), just make sure you don't apply to much. I don't like taking out a piece and spraying at all, for big cubes atleast.


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 18, 2010)

Ugh, I hate it when people try to emphasize that a cube is extremely smooth by saying that it doesn't need to be lubed. I don't lube a cube to make it usable, I lube a cube to make it better.

But I've heard that the V-Cube® company prelubes their cubes. So lube up if you want to... that's wat...


----------



## riffz (May 18, 2010)

Hays said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Dan Cohen (WR holder for 5x5, 6x6, 7x7) uses Jig-a-loo on his V-cubes. At least that's what he said in some other thread a while back. You definitely don't want to disassemble and spray with Jig-a-loo though.
> ...



I'm not sure quite what you mean. Have you done this with Jig-a-loo? Because in my experience Jig-a-loo hardens like glue and deforms plastic unless you work it in gently and distribute it throughout the cube shortly after spraying.


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 18, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> sock lube method<3



What is the sock lube method?


----------



## Hays (May 18, 2010)

riffz said:


> Hays said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



I have done this with Jig-a-loo and I have both assembled the cube before it dried and after it dried, however, I normally attempt to assemble the cube before it dries. I definetaly have not had any experience with deformation of plastic or it hardening like glue. I prefer to assemble the cube before the lube dries to get an even distribution and I find that it works very well.


----------



## akiramejin (May 28, 2010)

*V-cube 5 corner caps*

Could anyone make v-cube 5 corner caps? my V-cube 5 has places that looks like a caps should be in there, but I don't think anyone has them on their v-cube 5. It would probably get rid of the swishy, outer layers. That sound annoys me. If anyone makes them, tell me if it affects them?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2010)

There shouldn't be caps there. Show us pictures please.


----------



## akiramejin (May 28, 2010)

I didn't say there were caps, but there are indents that caps should be there.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2010)

akiramejin said:


> I didn't say there were caps, but there are indents that caps should be there.



Pictures please :3


----------



## akiramejin (May 28, 2010)

sorry if it's blurry, it was shot by webcam. but you can see that there are little ledges for a cap to fit, and I don't get why they would mold that on there otherwise.


----------



## akiramejin (May 28, 2010)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=24qtmc0&s=6


----------



## amostay2004 (May 28, 2010)

All that trouble to make corner caps because "the sound annoys you"?


----------



## akiramejin (May 28, 2010)

no, and because I want to see if it makes a difference. sometimes I get lockups by pieces getting caught in the corners.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2010)

I see. Well, normally, there are no caps there. But if you want, by all means, go ahead 
Actually, if you do, make a review :3


----------



## nastrocksxd18 (Sep 13, 2010)

*V-cube 5 inner layers*

So I have had a V-cube 5 for about a month now, and there is just one thing bothering me about it. My hands are sort of small, and when I turn the outer layers, the inner layers turn with them. I have to stretch my hand and hold the opposite inner layer so it doesn't turn. This REALLY slows down my times. Has anyone ever had these problems, and if so, how do you fix it?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 13, 2010)

I suggest lubing and breaking in more. Mine is really loose and the outer layers practically turn by themselves now after about a year of use.


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 31, 2010)

*How do you make your v-cube 5 really good*

My V cube 5 always locks up. Has anyone mod their V cube 5 to have hardly any lock ups. Also it pops 1 in every 2 solves. Also I have lubed it


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 31, 2010)

Search on youtube for how to mod a v-cube. Most people would reccomend the MeMyself&Pi mod.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 31, 2010)

Get a Yj and make it adjustable.


----------



## pappas (Oct 31, 2010)

Maru lube.


----------



## Meep (Oct 31, 2010)

Play with it a lot. Sanding the bumps from the bases of the corner pieces makes the outer layers feel nicer, but they don't affect your times much.


----------



## Dene (Oct 31, 2010)

Some good ol' T, L, and C. I sleep with my vcubes.


----------



## mikerodeman (Dec 23, 2010)

*How do you lubricate a V-Cube 5?*

I recently got a V-Cube 5 and it turns terribly. I've seen videos of people using them to speedcube and it amazes me how easily it moves. I think you're supposed to lubricate it, but I'm not sure how to do it without harming the cube. Do you do it like you do with a 3x3x3? Just spray silicone into it?


----------



## David0794 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, I used GhostHand Lube. But I also did the Pi-mod.


----------



## fabianminimal (Dec 23, 2010)

Pi-mod for corners, and take it apart and lub the pieces independently!


----------



## mikerodeman (Dec 23, 2010)

Okay cool, thanks guys! And I assume that the Pi-mod is where you use an exacto knife and sandpaper to get rid of the bumps on the corner pieces?


----------



## LouisCormier (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes thats the Pi-mod (or V-5 corner mod)


----------



## mikerodeman (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## elsporko (Mar 12, 2011)

*Brand new V-Cube 5, very stiff and slow :|*

Hello all,

I just received my V-cube order a few days ago (V5 and V6). I was really excited for the V5 after hearing nothing but praise for it, and it seemed like it would be a nice change after my (smooth, but sluggish) QJ 5x5.

Well, out of the box the V5 turned awfully. After a few solves it's gotten a little bit better in the past few days, but it hasn't stood up to my expectations at all :\.. 
All of the layers seem to stick slightly, making it nearly impossible to move smoothly and every turn requires a bit of force. I figured I'd open it up and see if I can see anything odd inside, but I can't even take it apart because it's so tight. I haven't gotten to the point of taking a screwdriver and prying the top piece out  but I haven't been able to get it out with my fingers. 

So, have any of you experienced this before? I haven't lubed it myself yet, but I was under the impression that V-Cubes came pre-lubed (and I'd felt the excess on the stickers out of the box) and turned smooth. Is it possible that I've got a lemon, or does it just require a bit of sanding/lubing? 

Kinda bums me out, you know? :\ If it will help, I'll post a video showing the cube and some comparisons with my others, but I know it'll be difficult to show on camera. I haven't tried out a lot of other cubes, so I can't really compare it directly to a Rubik's 5x5 or an Eastsheen, but I'll do my best 

Thanks all!


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 12, 2011)

It's normal. Do like 100-200 solves on it, lube, do more solves. It will get better


----------



## aridus (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know about the 5 since I don't have one, but on my V Cube 6 at least, the build quality was pretty bad. Impressive design and good materials: yes. Quality control: apparently no. 

Mine has a whole lot of prominent mold lines and burs and flashings all over it, and it even looks like someone sloppily tried to file some of them down. Little pointy things sticking out everywhere on the pieces. There's also a lot of uneven mold lines on the inside parts as well, I'm guessing these take time to wear down. I can only go by mine though, I haven't experienced other V Cubes, but if mine is so bad I don't see a reason to believe other types would be better.


----------



## gibbleking (Mar 12, 2011)

they are rivets so you havent a hope of unscrewing the thing...just lube the sucker and perservere.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 12, 2011)

Corner mod





Adjustable core mod





I suggest doing both, but if you do the 1st and feel the 2nd is now unnecessary you needn't bother.


----------



## mr6768 (Mar 12, 2011)

you should break it in .
mine was a crap even after first month . 
just solve over and over, it'll be better


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 12, 2011)

Totally normal. I was dissappointed with mine too, but solve and lube it many times, and do the V5 mod. It should be quite good after that. When I was solving mine for the first few times, my left index literally bleed from doing U'.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 12, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> Totally normal. I was dissappointed with mine too, but solve and lube it many times, and do the V5 mod. It should be quite good after that. When I was solving mine for the first few times, *my left index literally bleed from doing U'.*


 
And you didn't stop....


----------



## elsporko (Mar 12, 2011)

I didn't realise so many people had gone through the same thing  I'd tried to search for others having problems with their V5's but couldn't find anything. Thanks for your responses, everyone. I'll just keep solving it and hope it gets better, and I'll try out the first mod for sure (once I can get this blasted thing open ). 

100-200 solves? Oh boy, this is going to take me forever  my best time at the moment is 13:08, I'm still a 5x5 nooblet haha.


----------



## Meep (Mar 12, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Corner mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first one makes the outer layers a bit better, but the 2nd one is moreso for when the cube gets too loose that you need to tighten it again. I wouldn't recommend the adjustable core just yet. =P

But yeah, like some people already said, it takes a bit of use for it, but it'll be really good after.


----------



## luke1984 (Mar 13, 2011)

It seems like hit or miss with V-Cubes. One of my V5's was great out of the box another was terrible, and still is after lots of breaking in. Same story for one of my V7's.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Mar 13, 2011)

do and average of 12 everyday for a week, clean out the lube, average of 12, do the memyselfandpi corner mod, average of 12, lube it, average of 12 and it will be awesome. It takes more then just a quick average of 5 to break in a cube.


----------



## musicninja17 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah corner mod is pretty essential. Take your time and do it right so it's all curve.
And yeah I was dissapointed too right out of box. Now it's awesome only after a couple of months.


----------



## reyrey (May 24, 2011)

*How do I mod a V-Cube 5?*

Lately I've noticed that even my V-Cube 7 is faster than my V-Cube 5.
How can I mod my V-Cube 5, and my V-Cube 7?


----------



## emolover (May 24, 2011)

Are they lubed?

Rake it apart and sand down the stalks on the corners so there round and on the base of the comers of the 5x5 use a knife to scrap of the bumps that cause clicking. If it is still not good, then sand off .5 mm on the two long triangle parts on the big edges.

**Note** If you mess up your cubes by being retarded when modding them it is your own fault.


----------



## reyrey (May 24, 2011)

They aren't lubed yet.
Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 24, 2011)

Have you done a V5 corner mod yet?


----------



## emolover (May 24, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Have you done a V5 corner mod yet?


 
Do you not read any posts but the first?


----------



## Chrisalead (May 30, 2011)

*V-Cube 5 turning...*

Hi there !

I was using a GhostHand 5x5x5. The GH was really fast and smooth but it was popping too much. I tensionned and now it does'nt pop anymore but it locks wuite often.

So I've bought a V-Cube 5 a week ago. The cube seems to have great potential but after a week (and not so many solves, may be 20), It is quite hard to turn. It nevers locks, pops and cut corners pretty well. But it's really a pain to turn. I've tried to lube it a little but it does'nt seem to do anything...

Is the breaking in time is that long on that cube ? I'm quite disappointed right now.
Any ideas or tips ?

Thanks and have a nice cubing ^^.


----------



## clincr (May 30, 2011)

Use it for longer and it should get better


----------



## Zoé (May 30, 2011)

Yup, just keep solving it ! Took mine about 1 month and a LOT more solves than this to get any good !


----------



## Godmil (May 30, 2011)

Mine is still quite sluggish (I don't solve it much) but doing the V5 corner mod (check youtube) really helped.


----------



## Chrisalead (May 30, 2011)

Ok then it's good that vacations are approaching I will have time for 5x5x5 !
Thanks !


----------



## HelpCube (May 30, 2011)

you can mod the corners of a v-cube 5, look it up on youtube.


----------



## Selkie (May 30, 2011)

Indeed, as Gomill said the MeMyselfAndPi corner mod helps a lot. Apart from that its just a cube that improves greatly with use. I have had mine 3 months and only just beginning to see the real potential of this puzzle. I did over lube it once so hardly touched it in about 6 weeks but am now persevering with it (and my v-cube 6x and 7x) to get them broken in.

However the corner mod would certainly give some element of quick win 

The video referred to is in the spoiler and is the one I used..



Spoiler


----------



## Zbox95 (May 30, 2011)

Either you solve it a lot for two months or so ( at least 10 solves/day) or just do corner stalk mod to make the breaking in process faster. 
Both ways work.


----------



## cityzach (May 30, 2011)

ive had my v-cube 5 for almost 2 years, and its still rather hard to turn. and ive done 100+ solves with it.


----------



## Chrisalead (May 30, 2011)

100 solves in 2 years is a really low amount ! Considering what other cubers said it's normal that it still does'nt turn well.


----------



## Vinny (May 30, 2011)

Mine took a little over a week to break in, but probably because I did 20 solves a DAY.

Modding the corners will help *alot*.


----------



## JLarsen (May 31, 2011)

The corner mod does help slightly but the real problem is the core. It's so damn tight when you first get it. I personally don't believe in breaking in pieces per se. I never have. Every cube I've ever gotten turns best when it's brand new. I think it's a whole lot of placebo effect / adjusting to using an unlubed cube for a long time so you appreciate the difference in speed when you finally think you've done enough work and lube it. I would recommend doing something like stretching out the cube to loosen the core a bit. Maybe even wedge something in between the layers to soften up those springs.


----------



## F15HB41T (Jul 22, 2011)

*Making the V Cube 5 the best it can be.*

I just got a V cube 5, and was wondering how you would recommend making it the best it can be.

Break it in, then lube

Break it in, no lube

Lube right away

Some mod

Something else

EDIT: if I do need to break it in before lubing, for how long?


----------



## dieguito (Jul 22, 2011)

You can mod it and lube it with Jig A Loo
V-5 Mod tutorial:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAZOFqqD00I


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 22, 2011)

Mod
Break in
Lube


----------



## F15HB41T (Jul 22, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Mod
> Break in
> Lube



Alright thanks, I'm assuming you mean the mod dieguito posted, cause thats the one I did.


----------



## Meep (Jul 22, 2011)

F15HB41T said:


> Alright thanks, I'm assuming you mean the mod dieguito posted, cause thats the one I did.


 
It doesn't have to be in that order. You can lube it before and after breaking it in. It might make it less painful too lol


----------



## dancran (Aug 17, 2011)

*Help! 5x5 V-Cube turns terribly after lube*

Hey SpeedSolving community,

I recently bought a V-Cube 5 and it turned pretty well out of the box, but I was hoping to make it turn better by lubing it up. I bought this Silicone Spray online:






To lube it, I followed the method as outlined here: 





I did this about 24 hours ago last night. After spraying, I made sure to spin every side around multiple times etc. Put it under a fan for a majority of the night and when I woke up this morning it turns way way worse than before lubing. What did I do wrong?

Should I let the cube sit with the lube for another day or two and see if it improves, or should I take the cube apart and clean everything off ASAP? I don't want the spray to permanently affect my new V-Cube.... 

Any advice with or knowledge about using this type of Silicone Spray would be appreciated. There is a chance I may have put too much spray in as well. Would this be the reason this lubricant wouldn't work?

Thanks for any help you can give,
Dan


----------



## clifford2704 (Aug 17, 2011)

What type of lube? I lubed mine with silicone spray and it got wayy wose, after a week it made a difference and got better though


----------



## dancran (Aug 17, 2011)

I used 3-In-One Professional: Silicone Spray Lubricant as pictured here: http://www.smallpartstore.com/img/3...n-11-fluid-ounce-3-od-263-length_2354_500.jpg

You should also be able to see the image in my original post.


----------



## Meep (Aug 17, 2011)

Having used that lube before, it tends to make your cube feel somewhat sticky and gunky initially, but it does work in and get better as you keep playing with it. I personally use Jig-A-Loo now, as that's one of the options that work almost immediately (and lasts).


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

I use that lube when i lube my cubes. I find water helps...


----------



## dancran (Aug 17, 2011)

If I were to clean off this lubricant, what is the best way to do so? 

Also, how long did it take for the stickiness to go away? My cube is not even fun to solve at its condition right now because it is so dang hard to turn initially...


----------



## Meep (Aug 17, 2011)

dancran said:


> If I were to clean off this lubricant, what is the best way to do so?
> 
> Also, how long did it take for the stickiness to go away? My cube is not even fun to solve at its condition right now because it is so dang hard to turn initially...


 
It takes maybe a day of casually solving it throughout. As it starts to feel better, the more you'll likely enjoy solving it, and consequently break it in faster.


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 18, 2011)

Use some CRC or Jigaloo I might spell jigaloo wrong so yea sorry about that.


----------



## Keban (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, that silicone spray has petroleum in it, and makes your cube feel very sticky. I reccomend cleaning it out and getting CRC silicone or Jig a Loo.


----------



## cycle (Aug 18, 2011)

don't panic. it's probably overlubed. it will be better in a few days. play with it! but u could always take it apart and wipe off the pieces.


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello

Try taking apart the cube and letting the lube dry, maybe it will help?


----------



## dancran (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks for the replies everyone. I spent a good amount of time tonight rotating every side and it still isn't breaking in in the slightest :/ before I lubed it i could do decent flicks with the v-cube but that is impossible right now. no time tonight, but tomorrow I will disassemble it and clean it off. will check my local walmart on my way back from work for jigaloo or crc. 

will keep you all posted. thanks for the comments I really appreciate the help!


----------



## dancran (Aug 19, 2011)

Just to update. Last night I took apart the V-Cube 5, cleaned, and put it back together. My process was:

After disassembly, take old rag/paper towels to wipe down all the pieces. Then I put all the pieces in the sink with soapy water and cleaned them off to try and remove the old lubricant. After letting them dry, I lubricated the pieces with CRC Silicone Spray I picked up yesterday. After letting the pieces sit for a while I then put it back together.

Now my V-Cube is spinning nice again!  Thanks for all the suggestions and advice. This is a nice forum that I am glad I found

Dan


----------



## Ffrangconator (Aug 26, 2011)

*Putting Vaseline In a V-Cube 5?*

I purchased a v-cube 5 over a month ago, and wondering if I should vaseline in it.
I have done the MeMyself&Pi Corner Modification, lubed it with CRC Silicone Spray, and have been braking it in for a number of weeks. It turns pretty good, but I still think it could be better.
Just wondering if there is anyone who has put vaseline in their v-cube 5, and want to share their experience on how it affected the cube, and if they recommend it, or does it make the cube too loose? Or does it just take a lot of breaking in?


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 26, 2011)

Regretfully I did and it made no difference. V-Cubes take a while to break in, just do loads of solves and lube with Silicon only! In fact, now my V5 seems to pop more than others do, coincidence?...i think not.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 27, 2011)

I have not personally done it myself, but have used one lubed with Vaseline from a friend. It did not turn very well, and after awhile the Vaseline ends up getting all slimy inside the cube. Stick with Silicone spray, the V-Cubes tend to react a lot better to it than Vaseline. On another note, if you can get Jigaloo over CRC then get it. It performs a small bit better.


----------



## Ffrangconator (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys, but I am not sure if I can get jig-a-loo in Australia, Unless you know of a place that will ship it here?


----------



## Goosly (Aug 28, 2011)

Try getting jig-a-loo on *Ebay*, or Shock Oil. Or buy a ShengShou 5x5 (it's only 10 dollars, and doesn't need time to break in). But don't put Vaseline in any cube.


----------



## ralphie6 (Sep 7, 2011)

*V-cube 5*

My v-cube 5 arrived yesterday and it is clicky on the outside layers and it is hard to turn.
Should I mod it and how?
Or lube it?

Thx


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 7, 2011)

break-in will do

V5s are really hard to turn at first


----------



## Godmil (Sep 7, 2011)

There is a corner mod that does wonders to the outer layers.


----------



## Dene (Sep 7, 2011)

Mods for V5 are silly. Lube it, use it. You will have an amazing cube in no time.


----------



## Engberg91 (Sep 7, 2011)

V-cube 5 takes ALOT of solves to get it good.
I recommend that you *dont* mod the corners. I bought a new v-cube 5 and I took the corners from my old modded v-cube 5 in it.. I't did'nt help at all.


----------



## ralphie6 (Sep 7, 2011)

How can I break in the fastest way?


----------



## Engberg91 (Sep 7, 2011)

ralphie6 said:


> How can I break in the fastest way?


----------



## Me (Sep 7, 2011)

ralphie6 said:


> How can I break in the fastest way?


 
Being patient and using it in practice usually does it the fastest for me. Strengthen those hands!


----------



## Godmil (Sep 7, 2011)

Engberg91 said:


>



Joking aside, I'm not convinced that's a good way of breaking in a cube. I think the more important bits of plastic that need ground down are the ones that touch when moving layers against each other, like in cutting corners. So I'd imagine that normal solving will break a cube in a lot better.


----------



## ralphie6 (Sep 7, 2011)

Should I lube it and do the corner mod or just solve it many times and use it a lot?


----------



## asportking (Sep 7, 2011)

ralphie6 said:


> Should I lube it and do the corner mod or just solve it many times and use it a lot?


Lube it and solve it a lot.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 7, 2011)

do an average of 12 to soften some plastic then lube and break it in a ton more


----------



## Vinny (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't see why not to mod it... Mine's been great since the corner mod.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 7, 2011)

I got a V5 for christmas and broke for 7 months, did the corner mod and now it is amazing. i recommend you do the same.


----------



## whitejustice93 (Sep 7, 2011)

Just lube it and use it... 100 solves/day and your V5 will break in about 1 week more or less


----------



## ralphie6 (Sep 8, 2011)

For lubing I only have teflon spray and wd-40spray wich should I use. And I don't live in the us so I can't go to wall mart. And my v-5 is white and i don' t wanna get it black...


----------



## Godmil (Sep 8, 2011)

ralphie6 said:


> For lubing I only have teflon spray and wd-40spray wich should I use. And I don't live in the vs so I can't go to wall mart.



Well wd-40 will destroy your cube... and teflon doesn't sound much better. I'd stick without lube for the time being.


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 8, 2011)

whitejustice93 said:


> Just lube it and use it... 100 solves/day and your V5 will break in about 1 week more or less


 
Lol even at wr speed that will take you 2,5-3 hours a day, nevermind a beginner


----------



## speedex (Sep 8, 2011)

michaelfivez said:


> Lol even at wr speed that will take you 2,5-3 hours a day, nevermind a beginner


 please mind that new vcube turns really bad,it will take 5 hours(or even more) for me to solve and scramble new vcube 100 times lol


----------



## ralphie6 (Sep 8, 2011)

I did the corner mod for only the red corners and it turns a lot better than the orange side and it doesn't click so much anymore. I'm going to do the whole corner mod and just do many solves with it,
thx


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 9, 2011)

speedex said:


> please mind that new vcube turns really bad,it will take 5 hours(or even more) for me to solve and scramble new vcube 100 times lol


 
Yeah thats what I'm saying, felix with his broken in, lubed cube would spend 2,5-3 hours a day on a Ao100 if he concentrates, so it is as good as impossible for a beginner to do a Ao100/day on a stiff cube


----------



## ralphie6 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have done the whole corner mod now and it got much better i really recommend to do this.
Thx for all the replies!!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 10, 2011)

the cubes got more potential just solve and drown it in lube


----------



## ralphie6 (Sep 24, 2011)

*V-cube 5*

Hey,

I got my v-cube 5 a few weeks ago and it was very clicky,
I did the MemyselfandI corner mod and it got much better but it is still very clicky, any ideas how I can get the clicky feel away?

thx.


----------



## CRO (Sep 24, 2011)

Use it a lot.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 24, 2011)

CRO said:


> Use it a lot.


 
basically, that's all to it


----------



## mazter2010 (Sep 24, 2011)

1. V-5 corner mod
2. Make it adjustable, by modding
3. Lube
4. Take a nap (modding is alot of work!)
6. Break in
7. Break in


----------



## angham (Mar 2, 2012)

*How can I improve my V-cube 5?*

My v-cube 5 is ok atm, but i really want to know how to improve it.
It has the pi mod done to it and is very lightly lubed with d39 (i took an outer edge out and sprayed a small amount in). Individually, the layers turn very well, but still could be improved slightly. The problem is it locks up quite a lot while solving, although pops are a very minimal problem. I would love for the cube to come even close to those ive seen on vids eg. hays', but don't know how to go about getting to this point.

So, what should i do? Would it be better lubed a different way, are there any more mods that improve performance, stuff along those lines. One thing i would ask is could people not be too vague ie. 'just break it in'. Break it in how, and how long for, include info like this plz


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

pi has a mod to make the v 5, 6 and 7 adjustable.


----------



## angham (Mar 2, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> pi has a mod to make the v 5, 6 and 7 adjustable.


I heard v-cube are bringing out an adjustable core, so i think ill give that a miss


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 2, 2012)

TBH, just break it in.

*How?*

If you travel for more than the time it takes for you to solve the cube(assuming you don't drive yourself) everyday, then solve it when you travel.

Do an average of 5 on it twice a day: once in the morning, and once at night.

Do a solve or two at lunch.

*How long for?
*

I'd suggest doing this every day for a month. That will break your cube in enough to give your cube a nice feel.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 2, 2012)

V are supposedly bringing out adjustable cores this month. Or you could break it in for thousands of solves for it to potentially die a few hundred solves later. Your choice.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 2, 2012)

The V-5 is my problem cube. I have scraped all/most excess material. I have taken it apart, cleaned it and relubed many times, but it still feels so slow. It might be the core. When I spin the core (when the cube is disassembled) it barely turns half a turn, holding two centers and doing an M' turn.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 2, 2012)

So wait for the adjustable core and lube the core Lubik style.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 2, 2012)

I was thinking about replacing it with a SS5 (I like mySS4, so if it it just a little like it, it will be better than my V-5)


----------

